# Istat



## GreenTreePython (Aug 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if istat is still in business?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

they are - he has a website - you can contact him via that - he is also on CB -


----------



## Juzz (May 11, 2012)

Still in business but don't know how. Iv left a note on his fb page about a problem with my istat which has been repaired twice and have had no reply. Someone sent their one of for repair and because they were friends with barry on fb they said "your lucky I'm even bothering repairing it" and they still haven't had it back. And iv since been removed from their group for saying they are crap lol.. So if your thinking of spending money with them I wouldn't


----------



## johnre14 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have to say I'm in the same position.... I sent mine for a software change, took ages then apparently it's now missing in the post, and they are not answering my messages at all.


----------



## GreenTreePython (Aug 13, 2010)

The reason I was asking is that I purchased one last September and it has decided not to work.

Sent iSTAT a PM but unsurprisingly got zero response!

Great idea for a digital stat but unfortunately crap and zilch customer care and servicing. They are now seriously out of date as the big stat brands have now released digital models.

Bought myself a Microclimate Prime 2, brilliant bit of kit.


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

GreenTreePython said:


> The reason I was asking is that I purchased one last September and it has decided not to work.
> 
> Sent iSTAT a PM but unsurprisingly got zero response!
> 
> ...


Contact TheBoa Shed on Facebook mate

He's selling 4, 6 & 8 channel stats which are AWESOME pieces of kit


----------



## Barry P. (Jul 19, 2008)

johnre14 said:


> I have to say I'm in the same position.... I sent mine for a software change, took ages then apparently it's now missing in the post, and they are not answering my messages at all.


At least you got something when you paid your money, I gave Chris Eagleton £450 for vivs when he was trading as RECS and never received any goods or my money back. I'm still waiting for my refund three years later!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Last I heard, he will be at Donny on sunday, showcasing his new freedom stats.

Would be a good place for anyone owed money/items/assistance to grab him


----------



## Barry P. (Jul 19, 2008)

Tarron said:


> Last I heard, he will be at Donny on sunday, showcasing his new freedom stats.
> 
> Would be a good place for anyone owed money/items/assistance to grab him


Thanks for the info. :whistling2:


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

: victory:should make a thread on that bit of info,,be loads of people after money:lol2:


Tarron said:


> Last I heard, he will be at Donny on sunday, showcasing his new freedom stats.
> 
> Would be a good place for anyone owed money/items/assistance to grab him


----------



## RUBS R US (Dec 28, 2012)

his groups said its been put back to september meet


----------



## Barry P. (Jul 19, 2008)

RUBS R US said:


> his groups said its been put back to september meet


That's a pity, I was looking forward to meeting him and collecting the money he owes me.


----------



## Petersmith (Jan 28, 2013)

I had heard through the grape vine that he hadn't booked anything so has never had an intention of attending!


----------



## RUBS R US (Dec 28, 2012)

Petersmith said:


> I had heard through the grape vine that he hadn't booked anything so has never had an intention of attending!


not the first then


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

no table was ever booked and never was going to be


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

silly question, can the police not get invovled, in monies owed


----------



## RUBS R US (Dec 28, 2012)

ISTAT What for exactly my product isnt ready. Thats the reason a table wasnt booked. Calling me a pussy isnt going to get me in the car and rush down there all guns blazing either.
Like · Reply · A few seconds ago

******* turn uop at Donny then you pussy lol
Like · Reply · 2 minutes ago


----------



## RUBS R US (Dec 28, 2012)

A table was never booked. I spoke to richard and got all the info i needed. I eplained that a product was being developed and wanted to launch at the show. As it wasnt yet ready i would wait as long as possible. I was informed i had up until 23rd of may to book it. As the freedoms software was being dwvelopwd elsewhere i waited to see if rhe software came to fruition. Unfortunatly the developer didnt complete the software and there was a gap between finding another. So a table was never booked but the intention was to attend.


----------



## johnre14 (Aug 30, 2012)

Barry P. said:


> At least you got something when you paid your money, I gave Chris Eagleton £450 for vivs when he was trading as RECS and never received any goods or my money back. I'm still waiting for my refund three years later!


 Sorry to hear that. Yeh I got something initially - but now I have nothing again lol!!! Wish I had never bothered in the first place, think thats £70 i'll never see again, much like you £450 clearly!! 

Im definitely pursuing further action, his/their conduct is disgusting.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

At risk of getting this thread closed.

Why can't people post their recent GOOD OR BAD experience with istat, recs, hobby racks, cobra, (All Chris Eagleton ventures)so that rfuk members can get a realistic idea about whether they want to do business with him in future or not?

There's a thread now going about Surrey Pet Supplies closing with dozens of people airing their grievances, so why can't people have a thread about this?


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

koyotee3 said:


> [URL=http://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx83/koyotee39/th_zpsa9baa46c.jpg]image[/URL]


Yup, you're not kidding.:2thumb:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Uromastyxman said:


> At risk of getting this thread closed.
> 
> Why can't people post their recent GOOD OR BAD experience with istat, recs, hobby racks, cobra, (All Chris Eagleton ventures)so that rfuk members can get a realistic idea about whether they want to do business with him in future or not?
> 
> There's a thread now going about Surrey Pet Supplies closing with dozens of people airing their grievances, so why can't people have a thread about this?


Well Admin have not Closed this yet. In actual fact I think that Admin are fantastic on RFUK.:whistling2:

Simon.
Admin.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I had the Istat pulse done a review on it (on here) thought it was a brilliant piece of kit but after a while..... When I raised humidity the stat failed so I got in contact an he said this is a problem with the stats, offered to fix the stat but said he would not refund the money, I ended up getting it fixed then flogging it on eBay for pennies with the buyer aware.

All in all what seemed like a good company turned out to be a not so good. I'm lucky my stat turned up and was returned once sent off to Chris, unlike others in past ventures 

Needed less to say I'm back with habistat


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I had the Istat pulse done a review on it (on here) thought it was a brilliant piece of kit but after a while..... When I raised humidity the stat failed so I got in contact an he said this is a problem with the stats, offered to fix the stat but said he would not refund the money, I ended up getting it fixed then flogging it on eBay for pennies with the buyer aware.
> 
> All in all what seemed like a good company turned out to be a not so good. I'm lucky my stat turned up and was returned once sent off to Chris, unlike others in past ventures
> 
> Needed less to say I'm back with habistat


That's interesting, more and more I'm hearing that there were problems with the istat thermostat as well. I wonder what the problem is with the stat's?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Uromastyxman said:


> That's interesting, more and more I'm hearing that there were problems with the istat thermostat as well. I wonder what the problem is with the stat's?


Chris said to me it was the seal around the probe that was the problem was not water tight enought. I warned people on here whom had or was thinking of buying said stat of the problem. Chris should of spoke to each customer and said of this problem as I weren't the first to have this problem apparently- but that's not this guys way I guess.

I was not going to risk my retic with a faulty stat. It's a chance I took with a "new company" with no proven track record (that we knew of at the time) and I lost to the sum of £60- it just seed so bliming good when I received it I was very impressed- then the cracks started to appear.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I had the Istat pulse done a review on it (on here) thought it was a brilliant piece of kit but after a while..... When I raised humidity the stat failed so I got in contact an he said this is a problem with the stats, offered to fix the stat but said he would not refund the money, I ended up getting it fixed then flogging it on eBay for pennies with the buyer aware.
> 
> All in all what seemed like a good company turned out to be a not so good. I'm lucky my stat turned up and was returned once sent off to Chris, unlike others in past ventures
> 
> Needed less to say I'm back with habistat


Just a thought - can you/have you updated your review of the Istat on here?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Stephen P said:


> Just a thought - can you/have you updated your review of the Istat on here?


It appears I haven't, I'll have to get onto that- memory like a goldfish :no1:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Update done with a mention of you Stephen !thanks for jogging the memory hopefully it will help others out


----------



## Barry P. (Jul 19, 2008)

Uromastyxman said:


> At risk of getting this thread closed.
> 
> Why can't people post their recent GOOD OR BAD experience with istat, recs, hobby racks, cobra, (All Chris Eagleton ventures)so that rfuk members can get a realistic idea about whether they want to do business with him in future or not?
> 
> There's a thread now going about Surrey Pet Supplies closing with dozens of people airing their grievances, so why can't people have a thread about this?


I could write a book on my dealings with Chris Eagleton! Summing it up as succinctly as possible I foolishly paid him £450 into his bank account for several vivariums which he was going to make. He failed to deliver the vivariums and did a runner from the premises he was using at the time. Along with several other people he took, we estimated, to be somewhere near £5k without delivering the goods. Included in this was a veterinary surgery that specialised in exotics and ordered over £500 worth of vivs. He had previous history of ventures like this with other products. When he set up Istat he promised to pay me back the £450 he owed me to clear his tarnished reputation, I informed him he could pay in instalments and I would let the reptile keeping forums know how things were coming along. I eventually received £60 several months ago but he has failed to pay me back anymore of the money owed. If you wish to do business with him that's entirely your choice but this is a honest and clear recollection of my experience.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Barry P. said:


> I could write a book on my dealings with Chris Eagleton! Summing it up as succinctly as possible I foolishly paid him £450 into his bank account for several vivariums which he was going to make. He failed to deliver the vivariums and did a runner from the premises he was using at the time. Along with several other people he took, we estimated, to be somewhere near £5k without delivering the goods. Included in this was a veterinary surgery that specialised in exotics and ordered over £500 worth of vivs. He had previous history of ventures like this with other products. When he set up Istat he promised to pay me back the £450 he owed me to clear his tarnished reputation, I informed him he could pay in instalments and I would let the reptile keeping forums know how things were coming along. I eventually received £60 several months ago but he has failed to pay me back anymore of the money owed. If you wish to do business with him that's entirely your choice but this is a honest and clear recollection of my experience.


Hi Barry,

Have you had anymore payments from istat since?


----------



## Barry P. (Jul 19, 2008)

Uromastyxman said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> Have you had anymore payments from istat since?


 
No, I received £60 on the 16th March, I've not had anymore payments of the outstanding money and he's not even bothered to contact me.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't believe he gets away continually with this crap.:devil:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Barry P. said:


> No, I received £60 on the 16th March, I've not had anymore payments of the outstanding money and he's not even bothered to contact me.


When all the promises were made I knew full well he wouldn't follow through. He told me countless times that he would and promised to prove the payments, but I knew - think we've seen it seven times now.



Uromastyxman said:


> I can't believe he gets away continually with this crap.:devil:


It is disgusting. Perhaps if someone he has ripped off or been caught out Tom him was to contact Trading Standards they would investigate.:whistling2:

I'm just mortified how someone can be so unscrupulous to such lovely trusting folk.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

How does he get away with it?

well it seems good old human nature wants to fly in the face of any rational warnings given, 

I dont think anybody can say they were not warned at the start of his latest adventure as soon as a few of us clocked who was behind this latest venture we rang the warning bells, run up the red flags, sounded the alarms, spelled out quite clearly what has happened in the past and what would happen again on this forum and Captive bred. 

And what did we get for doing so.. abuse!


----------



## Barry P. (Jul 19, 2008)

Uromastyxman said:


> Hi Barry,
> 
> Have you had anymore payments from istat since?


Update on my dealings with Chris Eagleton:
I was recently contacted by Adele from iStat who was aware that Chris owed me money from one of his previous business ventures, she has stepped in to resolve the outstanding debt and sent me some products to the value of the money owed. I am very grateful for her efforts in sorting the issue out and hopefully the company can move forward in a positive manner. 
As fas as I'm concerned the matter has been concluded in a satisfactory manner and I will be making no further comments on the business or the proprietor.


----------

